# Gynaecologist in Malaga to Marbella



## Frankie 737 (Mar 28, 2010)

Hi Guys,

Could anybody give a first hand recommendation for a Gynaecologist anywhere on the Costa Del Sol. Someone with limited to good English would be a bonus. We have lists, but it would be nice to hear a personal recommendation.

Thank Youreggers:reggers:


----------

